# old account disappearence



## zepherusbane (Jan 25, 2012)

Presumably EN World must have cleaned out accounts that hadn't been used for a while.  I used to come to enworld a lot years back, when I tried to log in yesterday I found that my account was no longer here and the system allowed me to create a new account with the name I originally had back in 2004-5.

My question is, were old accounts cleaned out at some point since 2005?  Or was there a different enworld at some point?


----------



## the Jester (Jan 25, 2012)

You may have been lost in the Great Crash, when several months' worth of data was lost. I couldn't swear as to when that way, though; but AFAIK ENWorld has always been ENWorld.


----------



## zepherusbane (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, thanks.  

I just remember being on ENWorld a lot back when I was much more active than I have been lately.  Lost track after getting hooked in to a really awesome gaming group around 2005.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 25, 2012)

zepherusbane said:


> My question is, were old accounts cleaned out at some point since 2005?



Not since 2003 or so (not sure about the exact date, but it must have been before April 2004). However, accounts with more than 0 posts wouldn't have been cleaned out in any case.







zepherusbane said:


> Or was there a different enworld at some point?



The forums have been using this software since January 2002.







the Jester said:


> You may have been lost in the Great Crash, when several months' worth of data was lost. I couldn't swear as to when that way, though



Early 2006.


----------



## zepherusbane (Jan 26, 2012)

Darkness said:


> Not since 2003 or so (not sure about the exact date, but it must have been before April 2004). However, accounts with more than 0 posts wouldn't have been cleaned out in any case.The forums have been using this software since January 2002.Early 2006.




Well, I suppose it doesn't really matter too much in any case.  I primarily wanted to ensure this was the same EN World I remembered and it seems that it is.  

Thanks for helping!


----------



## darjr (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not, it's an exact copy.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 26, 2012)

darjr said:


> It's not, it's an exact copy.




Clones!

...insert joke about retro clones...
...insert joke about clone wars...


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the alternate reality ENWorld from the Dark Universe!

You can tell because everyone here has evil looking goatee's...


----------



## zepherusbane (Jan 26, 2012)

El Mahdi said:


> This is the alternate reality ENWorld from the Dark Universe!
> 
> You can tell because everyone here has evil looking goatee's...




Funny you should mention that, he he.  I happen to have an evil goatee that looks a lot like Spock's did in that episode....  Maybe that should have told me something!!


----------



## James0235 (Jan 26, 2012)

the Jester said:


> You may have been lost in the Great Crash, when several months' worth of data was lost. I couldn't swear as to when that way, though; but AFAIK ENWorld has always been ENWorld.





Thank you. That right there probably explains why I remembering registering an account only to find a year or so later that it did not exist.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2012)

It should be active. What was your old username? I can check.


----------



## zepherusbane (Jan 27, 2012)

Piratecat said:


> It should be active. What was your old username? I can check.




My old username was "zepherusbane", same as the new one.


----------



## zepherusbane (Jan 27, 2012)

Ha, I just found the old account by searching through the memberlist.  Now I know why I couldn't connect.  I had a space in the name, IE, the old account is called "Zepherus Bane" instead of zepherusbane.

I picked my name because my friend had the account "Zepherus", at the time I was a player in one of his campaigns and I was always the nothing but trouble for his plans, he he he.

That account was created on July 16th 2004.

Is there a way to merge the accounts?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2012)

Nope. Just pick whichever one you prefer.


----------



## zepherusbane (Jan 30, 2012)

Piratecat said:


> Nope. Just pick whichever one you prefer.




Ok.  Guess that means I will have to keep the new one then since I no longer remember what the password was on the old one and I'm not sure what email I used.  Most likely, the email address was at either e2pc.com or zjar.net, both domains I no longer have so the email address wouldn't be active any longer.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 1, 2012)

If you care, I can easily reset password and email. If it's not critical to you, carry on.  

EDIT: you had just 2 posts with the old account. Just use this one, no problem.


----------

